# Ethernet card is not detected by FreeBSD 9.1



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 9.1 on a desktop which has an Intel DH87MC motherboard with an Intel Core i5 4430 processor. Linux is listing the Ethernet card as

```
# lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04)
```
But FreeBSD failed to detect it. So I need to install any special driver for it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm afraid this model card is quite new and doesn't have support in FreeBSD yet.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 10, 2013)

Then I have to wait till until the driver is released? How do I get an update about this driver, and do you have any idea how long it would take?

Thanks.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually, Intel does have a driver for it. It's just not in the kernel.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=17509

However, the README doesn't indicate if it's a 32-bit or 64-bit driver, so it may or may not work for you.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2013)

FreeBSD generally does not split the code up like that.  That Intel download is just the em(4) driver, but it came out in July.  It may be only in -CURRENT, or that latest version may not have been imported to FreeBSD yet.

But we have no specifics on what "FreeBSD failed to detect it" actually means.  Sometimes that means someone used to Linux just did not see the eth0 device, which FreeBSD does not do.  What really needs to be shown is the output of `ifconfig` and `pciconf -lv` from FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 10, 2013)

Try `sudo kldload em0`. This will try to load the em(4) driver. Reboot the system and post `ifconfig -a` output. If you don't see em0 anywhere on `ifconfig -a`, then I guess the driver didn't work (but still post the results here).


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, I will try these suggestions this weekend. I am a little busy with a project release. Sorry about that.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

All in your own time, no rush 

If the above fails you could try the latest candidate for 9.2. Perhaps it has already been added.


----------



## kpa (Sep 11, 2013)

Also try to capture the dmesg(8) output to see if the kernel is trying to attach a driver but fails for some reason.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi gurus, 

Last night I downloaded _a_ driver from _the_ *I*ntel website and installed _it_. Something is completely gone wrong. I am not getting _a_ login prompt. I will have to reinstall 

I will keep you posted about my efforts.

Thanks.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 21, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> All in your own time, no rush
> 
> If the above fails you could try the latest candidate for 9.2. Perhaps it has already been added.



I tried with `kldload em0` but no use. Shall I try freeBSD10 FreeBSD 10-ALPHA?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2013)

The em(4) driver is already part of the GENERIC kernel.  Loading the module again will make no difference.

Before trying FreeBSD 10, it may save time to provide the information requested above, like specifically what "failed to detect it" means, and the output of various commands.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Sep 23, 2013)

I reinstalled 9.2 and it worked.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

